# Meet Lucy, the 9 week old Cockapoo



## Dano62 (Feb 2, 2021)

I always thought my puppy was beautiful at 3 weeks old but boy did she get even prettier 🙂😊. She is an F1 and looks nearly identical to her mini poodle dad, who is dark apricot/light red like her with dark brown eyes. Mom is a white American cocker spaniel with apricot head and ears and green eyes.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Aww she’s beautiful congrats, a bit like my Louis 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocos mum (Feb 12, 2021)

Dano62 said:


> I always thought my puppy was beautiful at 3 weeks old but boy did she get even prettier 🙂😊. She is an F1 and looks nearly identical to her mini poodle dad, who is dark apricot/light red like her with dark brown eyes. Mom is a white American cocker spaniel with apricot head and ears and green eyes.
> View attachment 131154
> View attachment 131155


Awe she's gorgeous 🥰 really like my pup too ! Enjoy your new fur baby X


----------



## Dano62 (Feb 2, 2021)

Gaynor59 said:


> Aww she’s beautiful congrats, a bit like my Louis
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Dano62 (Feb 2, 2021)

Cocos mum said:


> Awe she's gorgeous 🥰 really like my pup too ! Enjoy your new fur baby X


Thanks!


----------

